# juK spielt nur mp3

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich kann mit juk nur mp3 und ogg Dateien abspielen, keine wav oder mid.

Fehlt mir da noch was?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Mon Apr 11, 2011 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

midis hab ich gar keine Ahnug, ob das geht (man braucht entweder direkten Support über alsa, oder timidity). Aber wav sollte schon gehen, mit entsprechenden USE-Flags.

juk verwendet phonon, daher müssten wir wissen, welches phonon-Backend du verwendest:

```
kcmshell4 kcm_phonon
```

oder

systemsettings->Multimedia->Phonon->Backend - linke Spalte obertster Eintrag ist dein aktuelles Backend.

----------

## Hanisch

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> systemsettings->Multimedia->Phonon->Backend - linke Spalte obertster Eintrag ist dein aktuelles Backend.

 

Xine

und  'ALSA default output'

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

